# Selling Edibles



## phreakygoat (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, i know this is a re-hash (pun!) of past pricing threads, but this is the new shiny business forum! my question is: what's the price you sell edibles for? I usually charge $3/each in bulk (50+ units), $7-10 per strong cookie or pastry, and about $50 for a raw stick of butter. everything is guaranteed stoney of course, nothing crappy for sure.

1. am i being ethical in pricing and in action?

2. what's a normal price for these pastries?

3. what are some good ideas for savory cannabutter recipes (i have so many dessert items its crazy, cannacaramel is my current favorite)

lets just say everything is medical per the guidlines of prop. 215, only for other patients.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 22, 2009)

I ask how much they'd want a brownie for!


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 22, 2009)

normal brownies are still about $10 dep on size
hash brownies however... those get crazy pricey cause i use hella keif, bubble hash, or whatever people ask me to use... a gram of hash per serving runs about 30-70 per serving (depending of course on type/cost of hash)


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 22, 2009)

btw i love the brock avatar, the most badass dude i've seen!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 22, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> normal brownies are still about $10 dep on size
> hash brownies however... those get crazy pricey cause i use hella keif, bubble hash, or whatever people ask me to use... a gram of hash per serving runs about 30-70 per serving (depending of course on type/cost of hash)


My bud brownies are very scientifically made! One brownie has a blunt worth in it.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 22, 2009)

like a 'B-Legit' brownie?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Nov 22, 2009)

i dont know much about prices of edibles, but if you offered me a cookie or other baked(hahaha, pun intended) goods for 7-10 a peice i'd jump on it w/o any hesitation and im sure most other people where i live would too, as for official legal medical patients im not sure what they would pay but it sounds like a hell of a good deal imo


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 22, 2009)

well they get you waaaaay higher than a blunt to the dome. so yeah a few bucks for a long day of highness is a great deal. i just kinda reference off of dispensary prices, and then go a little cheaper...

here's your offer, darkd420






dig in!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 22, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> normal brownies are still about $10 dep on size
> hash brownies however... those get crazy pricey cause i use hella keif, bubble hash, or whatever people ask me to use... a gram of hash per serving runs about 30-70 per serving (depending of course on type/cost of hash)


 
70$ for honey oil????


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 23, 2009)

that would be if someone specifically wanted hash from a dispensary, i don't set their prices. also my labor and driving, and the cannabutter that's also in them. it's not honey oil that's the most expensive, it's 'earwax'. only did that once tho.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 23, 2009)

*EARWAX HASH*


----------



## DJBoxhouse (Nov 23, 2009)

that's kinda pricey for one cookie. I usually whenever I make too many, charge about 5 bucks. I'm in Canada though - 94 really strong cookies for about 1 1/2 ounces per 1lb of butter. 

It's all a matter of circumstance though, depends where you are, how much it's available to people, demand, supply, all that jazz. I would say IMO 5 dollars is a reasonable price.

also: EARWAS HASH 

WTF??? explain!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Nov 23, 2009)

whats the currency exchange rate between canada and u.s. dollars?


----------



## tical916 (Nov 23, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> whats the currency exchange rate between canada and u.s. dollars?


Thats not bad at all, $10 to keep you stoned all day?

Gotta get a delivery system up in place. Wouldn't mind finding some cookies in the mail


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 23, 2009)

thats a great idea, worthy of rep...
but not through the gov't mail system thats for sure!


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 23, 2009)

btw $4.7 USD = $5 Canadian dollars. five bucks is cool, but for potency's sake that's a bit light for the average consumer. i argue that you should get what you pay for and pay for what you get, if weed is $15 a gram (canada is cheaper for ganja as i hear.) then naturally a gram's worth of actual bud is worth $15. using trim does make it a bit confusing... but when one cookie lifts you higher than a blunt for way cheaper, what's $10 worth?


----------



## dontexist21 (Nov 23, 2009)

You also have to take into account the price of the weed in your area. I never hear of weed costing more then 5-10 CAD, even for quality. In America quality can run you 10-20+ USD, so $10 a cookie is a reasonable price. I suggest buying your baking ingredients at Restaurant Supplies stores, they cost a significant amount less then if you would buy them at a regular store.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 23, 2009)

i sell 5 pounds of butter for 200 bucks.. i sell a tray of 8 treats brownies cereal etc for 40 bucks... really dont fuck around wit individual treats unless person is buyin bud.. then its still five dollars a treat no complaints all happy customers


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 24, 2009)

good system.
i also only do indiv. edibles with a sac, and i really don't supply much weed, so mostly in bulk. quick cash, everyone's happy, etc.
college kids getting fucked up on pastries, i love that shit


----------



## tical916 (Nov 27, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> good system.
> i also only do indiv. edibles with a sac, and i really don't supply much weed, so mostly in bulk. quick cash, everyone's happy, etc.
> college kids getting fucked up on pastries, i love that shit


Send a big jar of butter this, I`ll pay +tips..

You guys are lucky,swhag/dirt/mexican weed costs $20-25 dollars a 8th. While the "good"...lets say "ok" nugget is $50-60..


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 28, 2009)

good weed in my parts will run like $40 an eighth from a homie. i haven't seen or heard of local schwag in years... only seeds i've seen came from my garden, lol.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 28, 2009)

Heres some Ganja English toffee, tastes just like a weedy skor bar.
Gets me f'ed up, very strong!





I'd say 5 bucks for a portion (about 1.5 oz) is fair to all parties. Not that I sell it... but if I did, thats what it would cost.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Heres some Ganja English toffee, tastes just like a weedy skor bar.
> Gets me f'ed up, very strong!
> 
> 
> ...


 Send me the reciepe will ya. That looks GOOD and I love baked edibles.
I use 14grams of kind (from my personal garden) to one batch of cookies/brownies. We get STONED for 6-8 hrs easy.
I would pay 10-15$ for a edible that could do that.
Prices around here for kind is 50.~8th // 150.~1/2//280-320 oz


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 28, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Send me the reciepe will ya. That looks GOOD and I love baked edibles.
> I use 14grams of kind (from my personal garden) to one batch of cookies/brownies. We get STONED for 6-8 hrs easy.
> I would pay 10-15$ for a edible that could do that.
> Prices around here for kind is 50.~8th // 150.~1/2//280-320 oz


I posted the recipe in my journal about a month ago. Sorry, normally i'd go out of my way and find it for you, but i'm stoned and lazy.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 28, 2009)

rep for the idea, i've been too lazy to try it even tho its my favorite candy. weed caramel is good, but its played out now. looking for recipe.... now.


----------



## Darkstreets (Nov 29, 2009)

shit you guys's weed is expensive.... here round its 10 a g 25 an 8th 40-45 a quarter 80 1/2 oz 150 for a full oz and depending on your contacts 1300-1500 a pound for outdoor grown and up to 2k for a pound of indoor nugs. but hell im in quebec weed paradise 

but i gotta try that toffee!!! shit looks good

im so baked on hash oil


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 29, 2009)

Darkstreets said:


> shit you guys's weed is expensive.... here round its 10 a g 25 an 8th 40-45 a quarter 80 1/2 oz 150 for a full oz and depending on your contacts 1300-1500 a pound for outdoor grown and up to 2k for a pound of indoor nugs. but hell im in quebec weed paradise
> 
> but i gotta try that toffee!!! shit looks good
> 
> im so baked on hash oil


hell, california is fucking expensive in general... but as someone who grows and supplies weed, those high prices are AWESOME. also, i really like the vibe of our medical scene, how's the medical mmj programs in Canada? 

dude, i woke up baked, i ate a cookie before i crashed last night. great morning buzz


----------



## Darkstreets (Nov 29, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> hell, california is fucking expensive in general... but as someone who grows and supplies weed, those high prices are AWESOME. also, i really like the vibe of our medical scene, how's the medical mmj programs in Canada?
> 
> dude, i woke up baked, i ate a cookie before i crashed last night. great morning buzz


im not medical and i have to agree that it would kick ass for us growers out here if the prices were that high but anyways every fall people fform the states and other provinces come and pay big bucks for our weed! its just fun when your in between harvest and it doesnt cost you a leg and an arm to smoke a blunt or 5


----------



## blaze1camp (Nov 29, 2009)

here in north tx a pound of some cali nugs runs around 5,500-6. thats if they dont know you if you the homie its still gonna cost you like 5,200 everything under that is the industy norm.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 29, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I posted the recipe in my journal about a month ago. Sorry, normally i'd go out of my way and find it for you, but i'm stoned and lazy.


 Thank you for pointing me in the proper direction, I'm on it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

damn i didnt realise there was such a market for edibles?! ive never even heard of folks selling brownies in the uk, i love making stuff with cannabutter, i need the cannacaramel recipe if anyone has it handy!!??


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn i didnt realise there was such a market for edibles?! ive never even heard of folks selling brownies in the uk, i love making stuff with cannabutter, i need the cannacaramel recipe if anyone has it handy!!??


edibles are big money near colleges, very easy too.

cannacaramel sauce:
*Ingredients*



1 cup of sugar
6 Tbsp butter
1/2 cup heavy whipping cream
 
*Method*

*1* First, before you begin, make sure you have everything ready to go - the cream and the butter next to the pan, ready to put in. Making caramel is a fast process that cannot wait for hunting around for ingredients. If you don't work fast, the sugar will burn. Safety first - make sure there are no children under foot and you may want to wear oven mitts; the caramelized sugar will be much hotter than boiling water.





*2* Heat sugar on moderately high heat in a heavy-bottomed 2-quart or 3-quart saucepan. As the sugar begins to melt, stir vigorously with a whisk or wooden spoon. As soon as the sugar comes to a boil, stop stirring. You can swirl the pan a bit if you want, from this point on. _Note that this recipe works best if you are using a thick-bottomed pan. If you find that you end up burning some of the sugar before the rest of it is melted, the next time you attempt it, add a half cup of water to the sugar at the beginning of the process, this will help the sugar to cook more evenly, though it will take longer as the water will need to evaporate before the sugar will caramelize._


















*3* As soon as all of the sugar crystals have melted (the liquid sugar should be dark amber in color), immediately add the butter to the pan. Whisk until the butter has melted.





*4* Once the butter has melted, take the pan off the heat. Count to three, then slowly add the cream to the pan and continue to whisk to incorporate. Note than when you add the butter and the cream, the mixture will foam up considerably. This is why you must use a pan that is at least 2-quarts (preferably 3-quarts) big. (Check here for an explanation of why adding the cream makes the mixture bubble up so much.)
*5* Whisk until caramel sauce is smooth. Let cool in the pan for a couple minutes, then pour into a glass mason jar and let sit to cool to room temperature. (Remember to use pot holders when handling the jar filled with hot caramel sauce.) Store in the refrigerator for up to 2 weeks. Warm before serving.
Makes a little over one cup of sauce.


----------



## GreedAndVanity (Dec 2, 2009)

When I sold edibles it was about 5 each even in bulk up to 100 pieces. Each edible being about half a gram of hash oil. I would be using trim generally though.

Ear wax was a second favorite of mine to use because it is so easy to produce. The over all quality of Earwax is lower then honey oil. Honey oil if made properly crystallizes when dry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

cheers phreaky ill be giving it a go maybe this weekend ive got a bag of trim dying to be used up! 

s for colleges lol i live near plenty universities etc but thats a fast track to jail in the uk lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 3, 2009)

I live near the University of Oregon (Go Ducks), I would love to get in there and start selling edibles.


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers phreaky ill be giving it a go maybe this weekend ive got a bag of trim dying to be used up!
> 
> s for colleges lol i live near plenty universities etc but thats a fast track to jail in the uk lol


i agree, but if you offload a large bulk order (50-500 cookies) to two or three 'distributors' (campus dealers), then you're in the clear, esp if you're good friends with them. they'll sell out in a week, no matter the quantity.



GoldenGanja13 said:


> I live near the University of Oregon (Go Ducks), I would love to get in there and start selling edibles.


be careful as stated above, but goddam its the easiest income ever. $3 a cookie (in bulk) adds up really fast... if you have unlimited trim you will be rolling in dough... PUN!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

man i need to get me some student friends hahahah


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 4, 2009)

Go Ducks! Suck it beavers!


----------



## BigVape (Dec 4, 2009)

blaze1camp said:


> here in north tx a pound of some cali nugs runs around 5,500-6. thats if they dont know you if you the homie its still gonna cost you like 5,200 everything under that is the industy norm.


Damn man, who wants to convoy to Texas with me?!


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 4, 2009)

lol, last place you'd want to be with several pounds of weed is Texas. they'd prolly shoot you on the spot for it, j/k.
but seriously, i'm never entering a non-medical state with weed, i have a free pass and i want to keep it. 5k for a lb is great, but zero years in prison is way better!


----------



## BigVape (Dec 4, 2009)

I hear you man prop 215 has given me rights I thought I'd never have. I wouldn't give that up just to make a few bucks. I thought that was crazy... I'd only pay that much for herb if it was grown by Jesus in a cloud lol I guess the price comes from how little makes it into Texas or something... only rational explanation.


----------



## Darkstreets (Dec 5, 2009)

There is a guy that comes to my cusin's village ( in quebec near the us border) every fall and buys every pound he can get his hands on for 1500$ each then goes back to the states and make a fortune doing so and seing your prices i understand why!


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 20, 2014)

You might Be amazed what edible when you come right down to it


----------



## anzohaze (Nov 20, 2014)

........ mighty old tbread


----------



## vro (Nov 25, 2014)

just sell your pussy


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

Its back from the dead.


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 25, 2014)

I charge $65 for 16 oz of coconut oil... Its way to cheap, just don't have the business for it..


----------



## oldschooltofu (Jan 1, 2015)

bulk 1$ wholesale. 3$ retail in SoOr


----------



## norcalmopar (Feb 2, 2015)

FrEEee...I lock my GF in the kitchen with 2-5lbs of shake... let simmer for 8hours...imlet her out and have enough cookies make you, me, my neighbors, even koocie monster turn greeen...haha...

whatever you can get, take it now days... don't feel bad charging for what quality is worth, and don't drive down the price to far for other people.

" how much you got" is how I used to open in (getting)high skool... hustling all kids lunch money just to get some crusty to buy you and your friends 40's of high life after class...


----------



## bakedbros (May 1, 2020)

We sell our strain-specific, state licensed, lab tested edibles in Arizona dispensaries for 24$ per 150mg bag of gummies or bottle of syrup, 40$ per 300mg bag of gummies or bottle of syrup, and 70$ per 600mg bottle of syrup! If you are a qualifying patient with an Arizona MMJ card, all of our products can be purchased here: https://bakedbros.com/pages/shop-now


----------



## Angus Hung (May 1, 2020)

I get my gummie bears in a pack of twenty 10 milligram each (200 milligram total) for 10$ Canadian
they are made from oil,


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Aug 11, 2020)

Darkstreets said:


> shit you guys's weed is expensive.... here round its 10 a g 25 an 8th 40-45 a quarter 80 1/2 oz 150 for a full oz and depending on your contacts 1300-1500 a pound for outdoor grown and up to 2k for a pound of indoor nugs. but hell im in quebec weed paradise
> 
> but i gotta try that toffee!!! shit looks good
> 
> im so baked on hash oil


I fucking wish I had a connection with prices anywhere near that, shits way over priced , I started growing because you cant lose the way the prices are up where I live


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 15, 2020)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> I fucking wish I had a connection with prices anywhere near that, shits way over priced , I started growing because you cant lose the way the prices are up where I live


The prices have gone up pretty much everywhere in the states. 2-3 years ago I could get pretty nice high end ins for 1800/ elbow. Now high-end- top shelf can run anywhere from 2500- 3800/elbow depending on strain/ quality/ hand trim vs machine and nose/terps. Like nice gg#4 or purple punch might be 2500/elbow my buddy can get them for 1900, he has a solid connect. Now top shelf MAC1, Gelato 45, Runtz, Gmo, thats hand trimmed can cost anywhere from 2800 -3800. I should mention these prices are for indoors in the summertime and its all relative to time of year as well, come the fall the indoor high end and also lower quality indoor prices will all drop with the flood of outdoors to the market which you can see greenhouse from 1100-1800/elbow depending on quality. Once you get further from winter and closer to summer the prices will gradually increase with the loss of outdoor flower on the black market. This is the way it's been for a long time though I haven't seen the price increases that have been occuring lately with indoors in a long time, things have stayed fairly cheap for ins for about 8 years until the last 2 years. As to reasons why-that's another discussion, as there are so many contributing factors.


----------

